# دباغة الجلوود



## haadi (22 أغسطس 2006)

​السلام عليكم إخواني المهنندسين الكميائيين.

أود معرفة المواد المساعدة في دباغة الجلوود ولكم مني جزيل الشكر

سواءًا كانت مواد كيماوية ( مستعملة في مصانع دبغ الجلود)
أو مواد مستعملة في المنازل وشكراا

أخوكم هادي...:31:


----------



## ابو مصطفى 61 (23 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم:
الاخ هادي من خلال بعض المعلومات المتوفرة لدي (لم اعمل و ليس لدي خبرة في مجال الدباغة)
هناك نوعين من مواد الدباغة : الاول مواد مستخلصة من النباتات وهي على اربعة اشكال :
1- مواد مستخلصة من ثمار النباتات مثل الميروبلان او الديفي او الاجاروبيلا وقشور الرمان
2-مواد مستخلصة من لحاء الشجار مثل البلوط والصنوبر والميموزا
3-مواد مستخلصة من خشب الاشجار مثل الكبراشو والبلوط
4-مواد مستخلصة من ورق النباتات مثل السماق
تسمى المواد المستخلصة بالتانينات Tannins .
عملية الاستخلاس تتم بالماء السخن.
النوع الثاني يتم باستعمال كبريتات الكروم القلوية.
بعد عملية صبغ الجلد تتم عملية اعادة دباغة باستخدام مادتي البازنتان او تانفان.

اتمنى ان تكون معلوماتي مفيدة لك اخي الكريم داعيا الله لك بالتوفيق.

ابو مصطفى


----------



## محمد الكيميائي (1 يناير 2007)

*إلى الزميلين هادي وابو مصطفى*

*(دباغة **الجلود**)*​
*الجلود مادة متينة ومرنة تصنع من جلود الحيوانات، وتعد الماشية المصدر الرئيسي**للجلود بينما تمثل جلود الغزال والماعز والغنم مصدرا آخر مهما للجلود، وهي ذات**استخدام واسع وتصنع بعض الجلود المدبوغة المميزة من جلود التماسيح وسمك القرش**والثعابين، وتسمى عملية تحويل جلد الحيوان الحي إلى منتج مفيد** (** الدباغة**)** .*
*تستخدم**الجلود المدبوغة في صناعه الأحذية ذات الرقبة والأحزمة والقفازات والمعاطف والقبعات**والقمصان والبنطلونات والجونلات وحقائب اليد إضافة إلى منتجات أخرى عديدة، ويصنع**الجسم الخارجي لكرات اليد وكرات السلة والكريكيت من الجلد المدبوغ، وتستخدم بعض**الصناعات السيور المتحركة المصنوعة من الجلد المدبوغ وتعتمد العربات والحافلات على**حوامل محمية بطبقة من الجلد .*
*يتميز الجلد المدبوغ بمقاومته العالية ودرجة تحمله**الكبيرة، ويمكن تصنيع الجلد المدبوغ ليصبح مرنا. الجلود المدبوغة بعضها سميك وثقيل،**وبعضها الآخر رقيق. *
*ويمكن صباغة الجلود المدبوغة وتلميعها حتى تصير منتجا لامعا أو**مزينا بأشكال بارزة . *
*أنواع الجلد المدبوغ : الأنواع الرئيسية من الجلد: هي جلد نعل**الحذاء وجلد الطبقة العلوية من الحذاء الشامواه والجلود الناعمة. وتصنع جلود النعل**من جلود الماشية السميكة ومن جلود الحيوانات الكبيرة الأخرى، وتصنع الطبقة العلوية**للحذاء من الجلود الرقيقة للعجول الصغيرة والماعز والحيوانات الصغيرة الأخرى أو من**شق الجلود السميكة إلى طبقات رقيقة، ويدخل نحو 80% من جميع الجلود المدبوغة في**صناعة الأحذية . تصنع الجلود الملساء غالبا من الطبقة الداخلية لفرو البقر بعد**كشطها، وقديما كانت تستخدم جلود الماعز والأغنام في صناعه هذا النوع من الجلود،**وتتميز هذه الجلود بنعومتها ومرونتها ومقاومتها للماء ودفئها، ويستخدم هذا النوع من**الجلود في صناعة المعاطف والفساتين والبنطلونات وطبقات الأحذية العليا. .*
*دباغة**الجلود : إعداد الفرو : تجري عمليات تجهيز معين**ة** للفرو قبل دباغته وتشمل هذه**العمليات: المعالجة - إزالة طبقة اللحم الملتصقة بالفروة - نزع الشعر - الضرب . *
*1**- **المعالجة : تأتي معظم جلود الحيوانات المستخدمة في الدباغة من منتجي اللحوم أو**المجازر وتجري معالجة الجلود قبل نقلها إلى المدابغ للحفاظ عليها من التعفن وتعالج**الجلود بوضع الملح على الجانب اللحمي من الجلد أو بنقعها في محلول ملحي ( ماء مملح** ) **أو بتجفيفها جزئيا ثم تمليحها أو بتجفيفها فقط. وبعد عملية المعالجة ترص الجلود**في أسطوانات دوارة مملوءة بالماء ويقوم الماء بإزالة الأوساخ والدم وبإزالة معظم**الملح وإحلال الرطوبة المفقودة أثناء المعالجة .*
*2- إزالة طبقة اللحم : بعد عملية**الغسيل والترطيب يمرر العمال الجلود عبر آله إزالة اللحم المزودة بسكاكين حادة**لإزالة كل الدهون واللحوم على الجانب اللحمي من الجلد وتجري غالبا عملية إزالة**اللحم من كثير من الجلود في أماكن تصنيع اللحوم ولا توجد حاجة لإجراء هذه العملية**داخل المدابغ . *
*3- نزع الشعر : يضع العمال الجلد المزال منه اللحم في أحواض تحتوي**على محلول ماء الجير الذي يحتوي على كمية صغيره من كبريتيد الصوديوم ويقوم ذلك**المحلول بإضعاف جذور الشعر بالتأثير الكيميائي وخلال أيام قليلة ينحت الشعر، ثم**يمرر الجلد بعد ذلك على آلة نزع الشعر والتي تعمل على إزالة الشعر بصورة كاملة**. **ويحتفظ بالشعر لاستخدامه في صناعه اللباد ومنتجات أخرى. وبعد إزالة الشعر تعاد**عملية إزالة اللحم من الجلد لإزالة قطع الدهن الصغيرة المتفككة أثناء عملية نزع**الشعر ثم يغسل الجلد بماء نظيف .*
*4- عملية الضرب : تجرى عملية ضرب الجلود بعد إزالة**الشعر وذلك بوضعها في حمام من الحمض متوسط القو**ة** لمعادلة محاليل نزع الشعر المتبقية**بالجلود وتعد هذه العملية ضرورية نظرا لأن المحاليل المستخدمة في الدباغة محاليل**حمضية وفي حالة عدم معادلة المحاليل القلوية المتبقية من الجلد وتضاف الأنزيمات إلى**حمام الضرب لتفكيك البروتينيات الذائبة الموجودة في الجلود التي قد تتداخل مع**عمليات الدباغة . *
يتبع في وقت لاحق ان شاء الله 0
اخوكم في الله 0 محمد الكيميائي 0 :59:


----------



## محمد الكيميائي (2 يناير 2007)

تابع موضوع ( دباغة الجلود) : -
عملية الدباغة : تعد الجلود بعد عمليات المعالجة ونزع اللحم ونزع الشعر والضرب جاهزة للدباغة وهناك أربع طرق رئيسية لدباغة الجلود : 
1- الدباغةالنباتية : تتم في أحواض كبيرة مملوءة بمحاليل الدباغة والتي تحضر من الماء ومادة التانين، والتانين مادة مرة يمكن الحصول عليها من بعض النباتات مثل أشجار البلوط أو أشجار الشوكران أو أشجار المانجروف أو أشجار السنديان أو أشجار الكيوبراكاو . يزيد العمال من قوة محلول الدباغة تبعا للوقت الذي تترك فيه الجلود في المحلول وعادة يبدأ تركيز محاليل الدباغة عند حوالي 0.5% وتزداد إلى أن تصل إلى 25% تانين عند إتمام عملية الدباغة وتستغرق عملية الدباغة النباتية عادة من شهر إلى ثلاثة شهور ولكن الجلود السميكة قد تتطلب دباغتها سنة كاملة. وتتميز الجلود المدبوغة بأسلوب الدباغة النباتية بصلابتها ومقاومتها العالية للماء بالمقارنة بالجلود المدبوغة بالكروم. والجلود المعاملة بالدباغة النباتية يتم تشبيعها بمواد مثل الزيوت والدهون وهذا التشبيع يجعلها طاردة للماء وأكثر مقاومة للبلى، وتستخدم الجلود المدبوغة بالطريقة النباتية في تجليد الكتب وصناعه السيور الثقيلة للآلات وتستخدم الدباغة النباتية النقية في صناعة بعض الجلود الخاصة، مثل جلد الريحان المصنوع من جلود الأغنام وبعض جلود البقر والنعام ووحيد القرن وكلب البحر . 
يتبع في وقت لاحق ان شاء الله 0
_اخوكم في الله 0 محمد الكيميائي_ 0 :59:


----------



## shaher (3 يناير 2007)

مشكور جداااااعلى هذا الموضوع


----------



## ابو مصطفى 61 (3 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك اخي ابو جاسم على هذه العيدية القيمة 
كل عام والجميع بخير

ابو مصطفى


----------



## محمد الكيميائي (4 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 0
على مايبدو ان الاخ ابو مصطفى عراقي , فأهلا بك 0
لنكمل ما بدأناه : -
*2- الدباغة بالكروم** : **أكثر أنواع الدباغة المعدنية انتشارا وتجرى باستخدام محلول دباغة من أملاح الكرومات**(**مركبات الكروم ) وقبل الدباغة بالكروم تحفظ الجلود بنقعها في محلول من حمض**الكبريتيك والملح ويستمر نقع الجلود حتى يصل محتواها الحمضي إلى درجة معين**ة** ثم تزال**الجلود وتغسل بعد عملية الغسيل يضع العمال الجلود في أسطوانات الدباغة المملوءة**بالماء وكبريتات الكروم ويكسب محلول كبريتات الكروم المستخدم في دباغة الجلود لونا**أزرق فاتحا. تتم عملية الدباغة بالكروم عادة خلال ساعات قليلة بصورة أسرع من**الدباغة النباتية . وتكون الجلود المدبوغة بالكروم أكثر مقاومة للحرارة والخدش **وأكثر مرونة وأسهل في التطرية وبوجه عام تستخدم الجلود المدبوغة في الكروم في صناعة**الطبقة العلوية للأحذية والقفازات والمحافظ والأمتعة وتنجيد المفروشات. وعلى الرغم**من جودة الدباغة بالكروم إلا أنه في بعض الحالات قد تعاد دباغة بعض هذه الجلود**باستخدام الدباغة الصناعية ( مواد دباغة صناعية ) ومحاليل الدباغة النباتية إضافة**إلى مواد تحتوي على الفورمالدهيد ( الدهيد النمل ) وذلك لإكسابها خصائص معينة . *
*يتبع في وقت لاحق ان شاء الله باقي الموضوع 0*
_اخوكم في الله 0 محمد الكيميائي_ 0 :59:


----------



## pharoh (14 فبراير 2007)

*مستعد للمساعده في الدباغه*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته:
اخواني الاعزاء لدي بعض الملومات عن دباغه الجلود و كذللك كتب بالغه الانجليزيه تعتبر من افضل الكتب في العالم
ولكن اعذروني فانا لست من المشاركين بكثره ف المنتديات فمن اراد اي شيء يراسلني


pharoh1982*************
و انا مستعد اقابل اي شخص لاعطائه الكتب
وانا من سكان القاهره


----------



## pharoh (14 فبراير 2007)

pharoh1982 at hotmail.com


----------



## عماد سويلم (26 أبريل 2007)

موضوع مفيد جدا وان شاء الله احاول اجمع هذه البيانات واستفاد بها


----------



## ارماجيدون (26 مايو 2008)

مشكور جداً


----------

